# SS COLA for 2021



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2020)

I got an e-mail from the SSA, this morning.  It said that the SS COLA for 2021 will be 1.3%.   Oh, well....better than nothing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 30, 2020)

Don't spend it all in one place..
Every little bit helps but it's not a big help considering the cost of groceries now, plus having to buy extras like sanitizer so often.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 30, 2020)

I* figured out I'll be getting an extra $20. per month...enough to treat Sally and her friends to a nice fish dinner!*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

I figure they will increase the price of medicare again and I’ll get less than I have now.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 30, 2020)

Unfortunately, our rent goes up 1.3% also


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I figure they will increase the price of medicare again and I’ll get less than I have now.



Exactly, that's what I was going to say.  The increase will just go towards the increase in our Medicare payment.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

I posted about the COLA back in October. 
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/social-security-2021-cola-set-at-1-3.53622/
But now you should be able to login and see exactly what your new amount will be minus the new Medicare amount which for many of us will be $148.50


----------



## john danson (Dec 1, 2020)

Yippee,I'm going out and celebrate...oh wait,my medicare copay just tripled,....and my car and homeowners insurance just went up again.Guess I'll just stay home and have a cup of tea.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2020)

john danson said:


> Yippee,I'm going out and celebrate...oh wait,my medicare copay just tripled,....and my car and homeowners insurance just went up again.Guess I'll just stay home and have a cup of tea.


What wait! You can afford a cup of tea?


----------



## john danson (Dec 1, 2020)

Think I can still afford that ,barely


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 1, 2020)

Mine is the exact amount my rent is going up for 2021.well at lease it covered the increase. But for, gas etc keep going up.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 4, 2020)

dobielvr said:


> Exactly, that's what I was going to say.  The increase will just go towards the increase in our Medicare payment.


far better than my working days when insurance jumped hundreds more  , if not a few thousand at times  , whether i got a raise or not .

this is an amazing deal


----------



## oldman (Dec 8, 2020)

At one time, our healthcare costs were 100% company paid. When we negotiated the contract back in mid 80’s, that stopped. Since then, the premium was increased each year. The insurance package was outstanding. The cost was also, but it was worth every dime.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2020)

*Mine is about the same as that 1.3%  I was kind of worried we would not get anything for next year, so I am happy we are getting something.  Because of my move to this apartment, many of my monthly expenses are now less, so I am doing well enough.*


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 9, 2020)

oldman said:


> At one time, our healthcare costs were 100% company paid. When we negotiated the contract back in mid 80’s, that stopped. Since then, the premium was increased each year. The insurance package was outstanding. The cost was also, but it was worth every dime.


at one time all we had was major medical .... i had blue cross blue shield back in the 1970's which was dirt cheap


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> at one time all we had was major medical .... i had blue cross blue shield back in the 1970's which was dirt cheap


We also had Alabama B/C, B/S. I never paid a dime out of pocket, but like I wrote earlier, the premiums made up for it. It’s nice to go to a doctor and not have a copay, or go to a specialist and not need a referral. We also had Rx insurance, which was very reasonable.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

The more you get, the more they deduct.


----------

